# R33 GTR OEM Bonnet



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

OEM Bonnet - in black ideally

please let me know if anyone has one.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*bonnet*



gt4 wrc said:


> OEM Bonnet - in black ideally
> 
> please let me know if anyone has one.


contact [email protected] 01744 26681 parts


----------

